# Representação de Portugal sobre infoclimat.



## Toby (22 Nov 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Desculpar o meu mau português.
O meu VP2 está sobre Infoclimat, é a única estação portuguesa, os outros são dados METAR.
Infoclimat é uma rede de 1234 estações
Gostarei de desenvolver a representação das estações portuguesas (bom para o turismo português). 
InfoClimat aceita as estações que são instaladas respeitando certas normas (OMM/WMO – MF) para garantir a fiabilidade das medidas.
Para garantir dos dados corretos o Davis VP2 e Oregon WMR300 são retomado.
Como o francês é a minha língua, posso encarregar-se das diligências de integração (é totalmente gratuito!) 

É interessada?  Infoclimat é gratuito, é um grupo apaixonado de benévolos.
Espero uma boa representação de Portugal. 

http://www.infoclimat.fr/

http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html

http://www.infoclimat.fr/cartes/obs...abri/peninsule-iberique-espagne-portugal.html

Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2016 às 06:07)

Nenhuma pessoa interessada? 

Bom Domingo


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Jun 2017 às 12:57)

Boas,
Tenho Um Davis VP2 com UV e Radiação Solar e weatherlink usb.
Posso contribuir para essa rede.


----------



## cmg (26 Jun 2017 às 15:39)

Se calhar o problema é meu mas não consegui ver que estações são aceites nem como as registar.
Cumps


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Sorry para o meu mau português, duro duro o português para o meu cérebro belga. 
Se escrever do pequeno chinês, retificar!

InfoClimat escolheu trabalhar com os DAVIS VP2 porque é uma estação fiável (com certo defeito) e com uma grande comunidade de utilizadores com experiência para resolver os problemas. 
Com o retrocesso dos anos, sabe-se praticamente repará-lo todo à fraco custo.
Há a informática, não se sabe desenvolver programas, estatísticas, etc.… com uma multidão de marca cujos alguns têm "software" “fechado”.
Recentemente, Infoclimat aceita o WRM300.
InfoClimat trabalha com MéteoFrance, aquilo pede certo rigor de montagem (respeito das normas OMM/WMO).
O dia onde o mapa de Portugal será preenchido bem de estações, posso tentar pedir para fazer uma versão em português (hum… há um tradutor aqui…).
As pessoas que não têm estações e não compreendem o francês poderão explorar este magnífico instrumento, mas a primeira etapa é preencher o mapa datou fiável. 
As pessoas interessadas pode contactar-me por correio eletrónico : tobyportugal@gmail.com

Para apresentar as estações, tenho necessidade:
- lugar/altitude excacte
- tipo exato do VP2 
- fotografia da estação com as medidas de montagem (ver exemplo https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ct1ete-meteo-em-guimaraes.8868/ ) 
- foto N/E/S/W tomado ao pé da estação para avaliar a liberação, os obstáculos,…

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2018 às 06:25)

*Ola, *

*Esta noite os mais dados teria sido interessantes…
por conseguinte, repito, estou disponível para integrar estações portuguesas.
Davis VP2, Davis Vue, conexão WeatherLink necessária, gratuita 
Sei, é que irrita mas para uma boa climatologia é necessário que os dados é calculados da mesma maneira (Cada rede à sua sopa interna)*

*Bom domingo*


----------



## geoair.pt (31 Dez 2018 às 09:08)

@Toby
Vi a mensagem que deixou na página da minha estação.
Estou disponível para contribuir. 
Tenho uma VP2, com sensores UV e radiação solar, ligada a um meteobridge nano SD.
Boas festas!


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2019 às 07:44)

geoair.pt disse:


> @Toby
> Vi a mensagem que deixou na página da minha estação.
> Estou disponível para contribuir.
> Tenho uma VP2, com sensores UV e radiação solar, ligada a um meteobridge nano SD.
> Boas festas!



Bom dia,

Obrigado para a vossa resposta. Os critérios são semelhantes aos de REMAC: Qualidade antes de quantidade.
O objetivo é chegar um mapa de Portugal mais completa.







Para apresentar a vossa estação, tenho necessidade de fotografias da vossa instalação e as fotografias N/E/W/S para avaliar os obstáculos que poderiam alterar as medidas.
Exemple: http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/remac-4-alcobaca-toby
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/remac-3-hortas-do-liz-meteo-barosa

Para ajudá-los, sei pôr os comentários sobre as fotografias.
A vossa estação envio os dados sobre WL2? https://www.weatherlink.com/embeddablePage/show/869770ddee96460299c7094dc5ce26a1/wide

Deveria ao mesmo tempo inscrever a vossa estação sobre REMAC.
Não há concorrência InfoClimat/REMAC/Meteopt, os instrumentos informáticos de InfoClimat são impossíveis de construir únicos no seu canto.
Excelente dia e ano 2019 à todos.


----------



## Toby (18 Mar 2021 às 07:46)

Bom dia,

Uma nova estação certificada na InfoClimat em São Martinho do Porto.

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...deo-martinho-do-porto/000VK.html#highlight=07

Aqueles que estão interessados em integrar as suas estações Davis VP2 ou Davis Vue, podem contactar-me.
A integração requer imagens representativas e uma instalação que respeite certas normas, a fim de ter dados correctos.
A questão é poder comparar correctamente, não como na WU, WC, etc, onde frequentemente se comparam maçãs com pêras. 

Bonne journée


----------

